# Best tortoise exhibit in Asia



## wickwack (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I will be traveling to Asia (Singapore, Shanghai, Beijing and Tokyo) in about a month. I will definitely be going to a zoo. I was wondering if anyone has been to, or has any knowledge of tortoise exhibits at these zoos. I would really like a place where I can see Galapagos, Aldabras, Yellow foots, Sulcatas etc.. I think it might be too much to ask but still would like to know which zoo has the best collection.

Ive head wonders about Singapore zoo but they don't seem to be tortoise lovers... anyways thanks for any input!


----------



## EKLC (Jan 24, 2013)

I've heard (and seen pictures) that Chinese zoos treat their animals horribly.


----------



## wickwack (Jan 24, 2013)

Ive been seeing this as well, so honestly my real hope is Singapore or Tokyo. Singapore seems to have only Aldabras tho, better than nothing... I will be in Los Angeles as well, but no time for a trip to San Diego... anyone been to Tokyo or Singapore Zoo?


----------

